# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые скорректировали теорию образования Земли

## Irina

*Группа американских и английских геофизиков из института Карнеги и Манчестерского университета восстановила историю появления летучих элементов на Земле, рассмотрев изотопный состав мантийных пород. Таким образом, теория образования Земли была дополнена новыми деталями.
*
По относительному содержанию летучих элементов (водорода, углерода, азота) наша планета уступает Солнечной системе в целом; не хватает на Земле и элементов средней летучести — к примеру, серебра. Один из двух стабильных изотопов серебра, 107Ag, был получен в молодой Солнечной системе при распаде радиоактивного изотопа палладия 107Pd. Уже через 30 млн лет практически весь 107Pd оказался израсходован, поскольку его период полураспада составляет 6,5 млн лет, передает портал Компьюлента.

Серебро и палладий разнятся химическими свойствами: первое — более летучий элемент, а второй охотнее связывается с железом. Эти отличия позволили авторам установить временные соотношения между появлением летучих веществ и образованием железного ядра Земли.

Как выяснилось, по величине отношения 107Ag/109Ag хондриты и мантийные породы вполне сопоставимы.

«При этом «первобытные» метеориты содержат большие объемы летучих веществ, что нехарактерно для Земли», — отмечает участник работ Ричард Карлсон.

Данные по изотопам серебра также свидетельствовали о том, что ядро Земли сформировалось через 5–10 млн лет после зарождения Солнечной системы, а проведенные ранее исследования изотопов гафния и вольфрама давали другие цифры — 30–100 млн лет.

Несоответствия, по мнению геофизиков, указывают на то, что в начале формирования Земля присоединяла вещество с низким содержанием летучих элементов. Когда же примерно через 26 млн лет после образования Солнечной системы планета достигла 85% своей конечной массы, началось добавление вещества, богатого летучими элементами. «Вполне вероятно, в последних 15% содержалось довольно много воды, — говорит ведущий автор исследования Мария Шонбахлер. — Если это так, теории о том, что воду на Землю занесли кометы или астероиды, могут оказаться лишними».

----------


## SDS

умно и не совсем понятно...

----------


## vova230

Миллион лет сюда-туда. Мне-то какая разница? Какая практическая польза от этого исследования?

----------

